# Tausche Rabatt Gutscheine für Steam games



## Superviser (25. Juli 2013)

*Tausche Rabatt Gutscheine für Steam games*

Hallo,

hat jemand interesse an rabatt gutscheinen für steam games? Habe für folgende games rabatt marken...

-50% Sequence
-90% Serious Sam HD: First Encounter
-50% Strike Suit Infinity 

Sind allerdings nur bis Anfang des Monats gültig .... würde gegen Steam Karten etc. tauschen


----------



## BabaYaga (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Tausche Rabatt Gutscheine für Steam games*

Hello,

Schließe mich hier einfach mal an.
Hab 3 Gutscheine zum verschenken.

==> 50% auf Triple Town (bis 04.08), Strike Suit Infinity (bis 05.08) & The Brige (bis 14.08)

Wer was davon brauchen kann, einfach auf Steam adden 

Greetings

Major


----------



## Pokerclock (13. August 2013)

*AW: Tausche Rabatt Gutscheine für Steam games*

Ich darf auf die neuen Regeln hinweisen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...s-verkauf-tausch-verschenken-kaufgesuche.html


----------

